# The Zeus Still Rocks



## Timwis (31/5/19)

The Geekvape Zeus with a 3 core parallel fused clapton in Replay Mode with my Banana Caramel DIY juice- It still Rocks



Anybody else still love giving the Zeus an outing?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (31/5/19)

hi, even though i squonk now, I have my Zeus safely packed away for another day, awesome RTA

will never let it go

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (31/5/19)

Every time I have tried someone’s Zeus single coil it has always impressed me in the flavour department, it is a solid RTA with perfect airflow.

Never got around to owning one as it’s size is not my cup of tea. Think I should get one for the sake of a bloody good vape.

3 Core Fused Clapton is one of my favourite coil builds. It’s almost a Alien cool minus the wavy outer wire wrap.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Love the look of the Zeus, but I could never come right with it. Always gurgling, or dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (31/5/19)

I still have a Zeus dual on the ohm boy Rage that i use around the house. love it like the day i bought it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CaliGuy (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Love the look of the Zeus, but I could never come right with it. Always gurgling, or dry hits.



A lot of people seemed to struggle with the Zeus, all I know is once you have figured it out it vapes like a champ. Atleast that is what successful Zeus owners told me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> A lot of people seemed to struggle with the Zeus, all I know is once you have figured it out it vapes like a champ. Atleast that is what successful Zeus owners told me.


Apparently so. But believe me I've tried everything. Perhaps I'll dust it off and give it another go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (31/5/19)

I run two Zeus rta’s in my daily rotation. Both with either either 30/38 or 29/38 Aliens.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Apparently so. But believe me I've tried everything. Perhaps I'll dust it off and give it another go.


@Humbolt ,Tight wick, thin tails cut level with the juice ports. I did some pictures as a tutorial some time back, maybe this will help. You will just have to search for it as I have limited capability and starting with course now so time is a problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Humbolt ,Tight wick, thin tails cut level with the juice ports. I did some pictures as a tutorial some time back, maybe this will help. You will just have to search for it as I have limited capability and starting with course now so time is a problem.


I followed your guide thoroughly! Even had @Raindance I think helping me via PM some time ago, he reckons I might have a dud unit. But I will revisit this tank again over the weekend and spend some time with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/19)

I think I found @Room Fogger ’s Zeus wicking guide
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

@Humbolt , is this the one you followed?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> I followed your guide thoroughly! Even had @Raindance I think helping me via PM some time ago, he reckons I might have a dud unit. But I will revisit this tank again over the weekend and spend some time with it.


Once you get it going you will never stop. My first one went to a good home as I thought I would not use it again, had to replace and now use with a 810 mtl type tip. Maybe at a meet up some time I can have a look and see if I can get it going for you as a start, I had to rewick it a lot of times in one night to get it right. Not sorry that I used that time once the flavour hit

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Silver said:


> I think I found @Room Fogger ’s Zeus wicking guide
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458
> 
> @Humbolt , is this the one you followed?


Yip, that's the one, thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Once you get it going you will never stop. My first one went to a good home as I thought I would not use it again, had to replace and now use with a 810 mtl type tip. Maybe at a meet up some time I can have a look and see if I can get it going for you as a start, I had to rewick it a lot of times in one night to get it right. Not sorry that I used that time once the flavour hit


Dude, I am not flying from CT to JHB for a hookup LOL 
Nevertheless, your words have inspired me to give it another go

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Love the look of the Zeus, but I could never come right with it. Always gurgling, or dry hits.



A lot of people seemed to struggle with the Zeus, all I know is once you have figured it out it vapes like a champ. Atleast that is what successful Zeus owners told me.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Apparently so. But believe me I've tried everything. Perhaps I'll dust it off and give it another go.


The Zeus was my first RTA (still have it, but use a Gear at the moment) and I found it rather friendly to build. That being said, I vaped it at low wattage and don't know how it would have held up when pushed at the higher limits. The only advice I can give is that the wicking almost needs to be a little thinner (thinned out, not threading a thin piece through the coil) than you think. If it is too thick, it can "choke" off at the kink when juiced up and all swollen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/5/19)

I'm a huuuuuge fan of this tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (31/5/19)

Thanks for all the advice (again) guys.
Looking forward to be frustrated again tonight

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (31/5/19)

Zeus single was my first RTA and I still have it.

I enjoy all the Zeus tanks. 

PS anyone have a Gun Metal Zeus single they want to trade for a black one ??

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Neal (31/5/19)

Still using mine daily, my only con is it's unquenchable thirst. Tried higher resistance builds but still thirsty and less flavour. Can't have it all I suppose. Zeus and sub tank mini only tanks I own that are still in use. Last purchase was Kylin V2 which has great performance but I just can't handle the bollocks of wicking it _just _right. Viva the Zeus (and sub tank mini).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (31/5/19)

Neal said:


> Still using mine daily, my only con is it's unquenchable thirst. Tried higher resistance builds but still thirsty and less flavour. Can't have it all I suppose. Zeus and sub tank mini only tanks I own that are still in use. Last purchase was Kylin V2 which has great performance but I just can't handle the bollocks of wicking it _just _right. Viva the Zeus (and sub tank mini).


Not to bash the Zeus, seeing as you brought up the thirst thing... Have you tried a Gear yet? A little less thirsty (yet the small tank means filling just as often), but more flavour and just as easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/19)

Humbolt said:


> Apparently so. But believe me I've tried everything. Perhaps I'll dust it off and give it another go.


I just wick as normal, fluff ends up, sought of put in place before applying some liquid then finishing the job. The trick is to make sure there is some clearance (just 0.1mm will do as long as it's definitely there) between the end of the cotton and the floor of the tank. If you do that it wicks as good as any RTA. Another way is go light on the cotton but that's were people get gurgling and the deck flooding at times. I use to use either Alien or braided coils of some kind or another and got spit back with a fresh build.
Now i don't get a hint of a dry hit or poor wicking, no gurgling or flooding and with 3 core parallels zero spit back, using it with Replay is as good as the English Cricket Team is now at the shorter format of the game (sorry folks i had to get that in lol).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (31/5/19)

Neal said:


> Still using mine daily, my only con is it's unquenchable thirst. Tried higher resistance builds but still thirsty and less flavour. Can't have it all I suppose. Zeus and sub tank mini only tanks I own that are still in use. Last purchase was Kylin V2 which has great performance but I just can't handle the bollocks of wicking it _just _right. Viva the Zeus (and sub tank mini).


Yep it's sure a thirsty feller as all that e-liquid is turning into mouth watering flavour!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smittie (31/5/19)

I gave my Zeus to my wife to use temporarily when she ran out of her commercial coils... That was more than 6 or 7 months ago...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (31/5/19)

Smittie said:


> I gave my Zeus to my wife to use temporarily when she ran out of her commercial coils... That was more than 6 or 7 months ago...


@Smittie wife will be giving Zeus wicking classes Tuesday's at 6pm

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Neal (31/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> Not to bash the Zeus, seeing as you brought up the thirst thing... Have you tried a Gear yet? A little less thirsty (yet the small tank means filling just as often), but more flavour and just as easy to build.



Thanks mate, I haven't tried a Gear. To be honest I am a bit over the tank thing (Zeus and stm excluded), back to dripping for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (31/5/19)

Awesome thread guys! 

I unfortunately don't share the same experiences that most on this thread have had; I owned a KYLIN Mini and Zeus at the same time. Every build that I've tried I put in both tanks and the KYLIN Mini outshone the Zeus 10 out of 10 times.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00 (31/5/19)

Still my daily driver, even though I have a jkm in my rotation as well. Love this tank!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (31/5/19)

Neal said:


> Still using mine daily, my only con is it's unquenchable thirst. Tried higher resistance builds but still thirsty and less flavour. Can't have it all I suppose. Zeus and sub tank mini only tanks I own that are still in use. Last purchase was Kylin V2 which has great performance but I just can't handle the bollocks of wicking it _just _right. Viva the Zeus (and sub tank mini).


It drinks like a C63 going flat out but at least you have the same thrill regarding the performance!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (31/5/19)

Neal said:


> Still using mine daily, my only con is it's unquenchable thirst. Tried higher resistance builds but still thirsty and less flavour. Can't have it all I suppose. Zeus and sub tank mini only tanks I own that are still in use. Last purchase was Kylin V2 which has great performance but I just can't handle the bollocks of wicking it _just _right. Viva the Zeus (and sub tank mini).


It gets through nearly as much e-liquid as i use to get through beer, barely have a drink these days. Hold on a minute i just need to go to the fridge to get another can of bitter. Stereotyping we don't all drink warm beer lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (25/6/19)

Took out the Zeus last night. New coil and cotton and now I'm stuck with no flavor.
I Alien V2 coil is not for the Zeus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (25/6/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Zeus single was my first RTA and I still have it.
> 
> I enjoy all the Zeus tanks.
> 
> PS anyone have a Gun Metal Zeus single they want to trade for a black one ??



I own a Gun Metal and Black ...where are you based ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorvian (25/6/19)

Timwis said:


> The Geekvape Zeus with a 3 core parallel fused clapton in Replay Mode with my Banana Caramel DIY juice- It still Rocks
> View attachment 167871
> 
> 
> Anybody else still love giving the Zeus an outing?



Have bought 3 ...sadly lost one, but still use my other 2 daily. Just love them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (27/6/19)

Got the bugger working.

Pay attention when wicking and coil placement







Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## GunmetalChalk (27/6/19)

Haven't tried the single coil, but the dual coil had rocked and now I've got the x, it's just as awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/19)

The Zeus Single Coil was and is a great tank! Here are three great RTA's!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

